# BWrangler says Adios???



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you quiting beekeeping or the forums? Remember once a beekeeper always a beekeeper, it's in your blood. Good luck. Jack


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

What a wonderful message. Best wishes, :thumbsup:

Walt


----------



## dan k 1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Your web site has been a great resource of info especially for new bees like me. I am saddened to see you go, but, fully understand. 
Best wishes 
Dan
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

Sad to see him go. But

What is to become of the content of the site? I tried sending an e-mail with an offer and request to archive the site so the information can be kept available, but the mailbox has already been closed.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Some content available on archive.org and cached on yahoo !


----------



## P_KUNEY (Aug 2, 2009)

dan k 1 said:


> Your web site has been a great resource of info especially for new bees like me. I am saddened to see you go, but, fully understand.
> Best wishes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Really sad to see his site closed. It was great resource and will sure be missed.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's his choice, of course, but I wish he would leave the site up even if he doesn't have time to spend on it. It was a great resource.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I will miss him and his site. I enjoyed all aspects of the site not just the beekeeping portion. My son and daughters have spent time looking through it with me.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

That is sad. Like to many others, you will be missed a lot.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

That was really sad. I am on the verge of becoming a beekeeper, and have been trough the whole site - learning a lot while reading. I was planing on using the site for reference(together with Michael Bush's site) when I get my actual hives next year.

I understand that someone may become a bit fed up, but still hope that he may put the site back up with a little note saying that it's only for reference, is not updated and that he does not want to be contacted.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

In the short term, I've decided to leave BWrangler.com up as an archival resource. It's been moved to another web host at a minimal cost, that's little more than the cost of the domain name registration.

Everything should be back online sometime Monday.

In the long term, I've decided to migrate much of the BWrangler content to Wordpress.com. And I've already begun the process. Their servers are stable, secure and free.

Regarding the B part of BWrangling, the verdict is still out. Migratory beekeeping has been a necessity here. But I no longer have the means or the desire to move bees around. I'm scouting out a couple of permanent locations.

If it's possible to keep bees there, I will continue on.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Last update per archive.org is November 2004. Assuming that is accurate, I'd hang it up too if I hadn't updated the site in 5 years. Here's the link... http://web.archive.org/web/20041129012753/http://beewrangler.com/



beenovice said:


> Some content available on archive.org and cached on yahoo !


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

November 2004 was far from the last update to BWrangler's site. If you haven't seen it, you shouldn't comment on it. I've been visiting his site for a few years now, and have found it a very good source of information and inspiration. I for one am glad that it will be archived for future reference. Thanks BWrangler!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Key:

first of all, I find your post to be rude. Second of all, since you are new here and have no clue who Bwrangler is, I would just sit back, drink a beer and read what he has, throughout his time, contributed to the beekeeping world. Or maybe in your words.... you should hang up your veil and move on............


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I think I've been back to my BWrangler site a few times since 2004. But I don't know anything about that other BeeWrangler site. I guess there are BWranglers and BeeWranglers. :>)

A half dozen years ago Archive.org was a great resource. But it's gone way downhill since then. I wouldn't put any trust in either it's accuracy or timeliness anymore.

It's a bit quirky, as it will find an index page separately and miss those lower level pages linked to it.

Yet it will sometimes find isolated lower level pages and not link them to the index page. I think the second it finds a copyright notice it chokes.

And the lack of archived images often makes the text worthless. I no longer resubmit my site to them when I make significant changes. It's just a waste of time.

Sometimes I wish I had a dollar for every hour I've spent on the BWrangler site. Or maybe just some comp time lumped together for a very long vacation. 

Maybe that other BeeWrangler is smarter than this one. Maybe, instead of typing, he's made those dollars and taken a long vacation.

But here I sit typing away again. :>))))

The site's up and running now at http://www.bwrangler.com 

Enjoy!

Regards
Dennis


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Folks I was just trying to be helpful by posting the link. I also said "if this is accurate" referring to the 2004 date. I'm obviously leaving open the possibility that the date is wrong. In no way did I intend to insult BWrangler.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you for making all that information available again.

I am at the other side of the big pond, and it seems like I will have to wait a couple of days before my DNS will find your site again.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

KeyBeeper said:


> Folks I was just trying to be helpful by posting the link. I also said "if this is accurate" referring to the 2004 date. I'm obviously leaving open the possibility that the date is wrong. In no way did I intend to insult BWrangler.


It was the "I'd hang it up too if I hadn't updated the site in 5 years" part - Indicating that it was just some abandoned site with outdated information that one might as well take away.

That may be correct with the site you linked to, but check out the BWrangler site now that it gets back online*, and you will see why people has such high regards about it.

*You may get DNS error instead for a couple of days.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

BWrangler : thanks for putting it back online. It would be great loss to see one of the greatest beekeeping resources go away. Thanks again.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

KeyBeeper said:


> Last update per archive.org is November 2004.


No so. It was archived 5 times in 2008:
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://bwrangler.com

Try using the WayBackMachine at archive.org.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

BWrangler said:


> The site's up and running now at http://www.bwrangler.com


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

gone.!!!!...EGADS 
actually dennis, i can understand the change. being a wyomingite myself i also know how tuff it can be raising and keeping anything up and running here ( bees and websites not excluded.)
i actually stumbled on your website prior to getting started last spring and thought that " hey, if someone can raise bees in casper as it is a wind blown desert why cant i do it up here in the basin :doh so you see it is totally your fault for starting another budding beek in our great state. and i thank you very much. May your new site be as insperational to others as it was to me.

beebiker


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

My site is now at http://bwrangler.litarium.com


----------



## shellig (Feb 7, 2015)

BWrangler said:


> My site is now at http://bwrangler.litarium.com


Sadly, this site is not working again. Wanted to listen to those bee sounds again and they do not work on the archive version.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

well http://www.bwrangler.com is being blocked by my pi-hole and Symantec due to malware. 
I'm afraid to click on the new one. 

But good luck..


----------

